

In San Jose, generous pensions for city workers come at expense of all else - jejune06
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/in-san-jose-generous-pensions-for-city-workers-come-at-expense-of-nearly-all-else/2014/02/25/3526cd28-9be7-11e3-ad71-e03637a299c0_story.html

======
hanswesterbeek
The problem would be a whole lot smaller if those successful companies there
in the Valley didn't all evade taxes by offshoring their assets in places
where there's little or no tax.

